# what male to put to bellmack, bell sunglow



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

My male bell enigma looks like he wont be big enough to mate this year , so Im considering buying a differant morph male 

I have got macksnow bell and bell sunglow females bought to mate with him, non of my other males will do these two justice, If I buy now Ive just got time to quarantine and breed them this season, so what other morph of male will really get the best out of them.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> My male bell enigma looks like he wont be big enough to mate this year , so Im considering buying a differant morph male
> 
> I have got macksnow bell and bell sunglow females bought to mate with him, non of my other males will do these two justice, If I buy now Ive just got time to quarantine and breed them this season, so what other morph of male will really get the best out of them.


Well the obvious answer is either another bell albino or a bell bunglow, but it may be interesting to pair her (bell sunglow) with your mack boy for a longer term project - with the aim of producing bell snowglows (very beautiful!). A good partner for the macksnow bell would be another macksnow bell to produce SS bells!
Are you sure your male isn`t going to be old enough? - if he`s over 6 months old then there`s a really good chance he`ll be more than upto it.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Well the obvious answer is either another bell albino or a bell bunglow, but it may be interesting to pair her (bell sunglow) with your mack boy for a longer term project - with the aim of producing bell snowglows (very beautiful!). A good partner for the macksnow bell would be another macksnow bell to produce SS bells!
> Are you sure your male isn`t going to be old enough? - if he`s over 6 months old then there`s a really good chance he`ll be more than upto it.


My enigma male doesn’t show any signs of the enigma problem as I know it, he does scratch his ear a lot which is worrying but Ive been to vets who said he ok, I had facials done they were all clear. 

He doesn’t strike food well and need assisted feeding but I put this down to the “bell" in him more the enigma, he goes on hunger strike a lot he’s current 34gms down from a max of 36gms.he is not feeding (again) and is currently on babyfood+CCF+calcium mixture, He’s nearly nine months old so he’s old enough, but not big enough, he is very active though.

Back my OP, I did think of anther snowbell or even a ssbell male , my mack male is proven so I know "he works" if I put him to the bellsunglow what would i get in the first year


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Mack x Bell Sunglow (1 copy Hypo) should give you Macks, Hypo Macks, Hypos and Normals all het Bell - the percentages are about 25% each. Percentages aren`t the be all and end all coz it`s always a case of `you get what you get` but it`s nice to know the possibiities and likelihoods!
Hopefully your enigma chap will pick up soon enough and start to bang the weight on. You`re doing the right thing though in making sure he is 100% first, the main thing he needs to concentrate on now is himself (not a load of luscious ladies!!!), and some males lose weight during breeding season anyway coz they so preoccupied with `other thoughts` that they go off food totally - and that `s the last thing he needs right now (he may be having a damn good time bt he`ll be hungry haha!!!).


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody else :whistling2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> anybody else :whistling2:


The :whistling2: makes me think you are having doubts over my `prowess` my friend :lol2:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

rotfl...not at all, just edging my bets:whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As Funky said, a Bell based morph is a must, unless you got for a longer term project.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I knew he was right all along...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> I knew he was right all along...


Personally I wouldn't trust him :whistling2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Personally I wouldn't trust him :whistling2:


:biteme: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

